# Welcher Proxy?



## soyo (12. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Ich sage schon einmal vorab das ich mich nicht besonders mit Linux auskenne, außer einige Befehle zum Mounten oder irgendwas entpacken oder auf der Festplatte rumzustöbern kann ich nix. 

Nun zu meiner Frage:  Welche Proxy-Software würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Es sollte weningstens eine Weiterleitung von POP3/SMTP möglich sein. Besser wäre noch Email-Verteilung mit internen Adressen. Eigentlich suche ich nur Jana für Linux 

Das ganze soll auf Debian laufen.

Gruß soyo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2007)

Einen Mailproxy kenn ich spontan nicht, obwohl es da sicher auch was gibt.
Fuer HTTP und FTP wuerde ich Dir Squid an's Herz legen, wenngleich dieser ein echtes Konfigurationsmonster ist.


----------



## soyo (12. Juni 2007)

Squid habe ich schon einmal unter Trustix eingerichtet. Das war wirklich eine schwere Geburt, aber er läuft ohne Probleme seit fast 1 Jahr. Mir hat nur das mit den Emails gefehlt. 

Wenn nicht muss ich Squid installieren und dazu einen Mail-Server. Bei Goggle habe ich X-Mail gefunden, wie sehen eure Erfahrungen damit aus?


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Als MTA würde ich Exim nehmen.
Und wenn Du schon dabei bist, vergiss nicht Spamassassin und Clam-AV zu installieren.
Um Mails abzuholen und zu verteilen würde ich Fetchmail nehmen.
Gibt es alles als fertige *.deb Pakete (brauchst also nichts selber kompilieren).
Dem entsprechend solltest Du auch entsprechende HOWTO's finden, die auf Debian zugeschnitten sind.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## soyo (12. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mich über die einzelnen Software Pakete informatiert und das sieht soweit schon einmal gut aus. Wie sieht es aber mit einer Komplett-Lösung aus, oder is diese ehr nicht zu empfehlen?

Gruß soyo


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juni 2007)

Naja, bei Komplettlösungen muss man selbige i.d.R. auch immer komplett updaten (Stichwort: Sicherheitslöcher).

Hinzu kommt noch dass Du, um mal bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben, XMail selbst kompilieren musst.
Kompilieren ist zwar nicht unbedingt sooooo schwer, aber grad beim Mailserver gibt es durchaus wichtigere Dinge (Stichwort: open relay).

Abgesehen davon wirst Du hier, wenn man sich mal die ganzen Threads so durchliest, für einen Mailserver (genauso wie für einen Rootserver) nur wenig bis garkeine Hilfe bekommen.
Immer schnellere DSL Geschwindigkeiten werden die Problemlösung selbst für "heimische Server" in Zukunft sicherlich noch mehr erschweren.


----------



## soyo (12. Juni 2007)

Alles klar. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Dann leg ich mal los, falls es Probleme gibt melde ich mich .

Gruß soyo


----------



## soyo (14. Juni 2007)

So ich habe jetzt seit 1 1/2 Tagen probiert Debian installieren, jetzt gebe ich auf. Ich habe es auf 2 Systemen getestet. Auf dem ersten kam Linux mit dem S-ATA Controller nicht zurecht. 
Leider gibt es dazu noch keine Linuxtreiber, die Unterstützung zu dem Board scheint generell auch im Windowsbereich noch sehr mager zu sein.
Im 2. PC(auch S-ATA, aber ein älterer Controller) konnte ich die Installation sogar fertig stellen. Als ich jedoch dann, mit guter Hoffnung, den PC neu starten musste ... GRUB HARD DISK ERROR ... Die HDD, auf welcher ich eben noch Debian installiert habe, wird nun nicht mehr gefunden. 

Dann wird es wohl doch ein Windows proxy .


----------

